# Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben davon



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2009)

Pressemeldung

*Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben davon*

Einen 51jährigen, niederländischen Mann mit einem Seekajak haben die Seenotretter der Station Borkum gestern, am 11.08.2009, aus akuter Lebensgefahr gerettet. Nur einem glücklichen Umstand ist es zu verdanken, dass die Notlage des Mannes bemerkt wurde.

Angler hatten gegen 19.30 Uhr vor Borkum im Fahrwasser Fischerbalje Schreie gehört und ein im Wasser treibendes Seekajak ausgemacht. Die sofort alarmierte Besatzung des Seenotkreuzers ALFRIED KRUPP  der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiff*brüchiger (DGzRS) setzte ihr Tochterboot GLÜCKAUF aus und fand wenig später einen Mann in der Nähe des gekenterten Kajaks. Er wurde vom Tochterboot aufgenommen und sein Kajak im Schlepp mit in den Hafen gebracht.

Der Niederländer, der an diesem Tag bereits von Lauwersoog nach Borkum gepaddelt war, hatte kurz zuvor den Hafen Borkum verlassen. Das Vorhaben des Mannes, in das zehn Seemeilen (ca. 18 km) entfernte Eemshaven zu paddeln, kommentierten die Seenotretter mit Fassungslosigkeit. 

Das Seerevier um Borkum ist bekannt für seine starken Strömungen mit entsprechend rauem Seegang auch bei wenig Wind. Zudem hätte der Mann breite Schifffahrtswege queren müssen, die von zahlreichen Fahrzeugen der Großschifffahrt genutzt werden. Ein Seekajak gibt weder ein Radarecho ab, noch wären Schiffsführer bei Sichtkontakt in der Lage gewesen, ihr Fahrzeug rechtzeitig aufzustoppen.

Bereits unmittelbar nach Verlassen des Hafens hatte  der Kajakfahrer in der Fischerbalje zunächst ein Paddel verloren und war dann gekentert. Bei der bereits eingesetzten ablaufenden Tide wäre er unweigerlich aufs offene Meer vertrieben worden. Der Mann selbst zeigte sich auch nach seiner Rettung uneinsichtig.

Die Besatzung des Seenotkreuzers bat ein niederländisches Lotsenboot um Hilfe. Dieses verfrachtete den Mann mit seinem Kajak zurück in sein Heimatland.


----------



## the Gamefisher (12. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Da fehlen einem die Worte bei so viel Leichtsinn/Dummheit #q


----------



## Monsterqualle (12. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Dummheit muss bestraft werden und wird es auch. Die Rechnung der DGzRS dürfte gesalzen ausfallen bei so einem "Groben Leichtsinn"


----------



## GreenMonsta (12. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Halb ertrunken und nix dazu gelernt.... 
Was soll man da noch sagen?
TRAURIG!


----------



## shorty 38 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Eine Schande für die ganze Seefahrernation Holland. Hoffentlich wird das richtig teuer. Gruß Shorty


----------



## max80 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

...natürliche Auslese?


----------



## Ulli3D (12. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Guter Versuch aber er hat es nicht geschafft hier oder hier erwähnt zu werden. Zudem, mit 51 dürfte er seine Gene schon in der Gegend verstreut haben.


----------



## raubangler (12. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

http://www.zoelzer.de/content.php?seite=seiten/stories.php&details=12


----------



## bacalo (12. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

..natürliche Auslese?


|kopfkrat


In Anbetracht des Alters eine Erklärung

und tschüssssss


----------



## HD4ever (13. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*



the Gamefisher schrieb:


> Da fehlen einem die Worte bei so viel Leichtsinn/Dummheit #q




dem kann ich mich nur anschließen ! #q


----------



## Torsk_SH (13. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Nönö, da fahr ich lieber mit 5 PS zur Tonne 5


----------



## Herbynor (23. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Solte mann den Seekajkfahrer nicht auch zu Wort kommen lassen und sich dann eine Meinug bilden. Herby


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Er kann sich doch jederzeit zu Wort melden.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Was soll da kommen? Man kann solche Events ja machen - aber dann mit einer entsprechenden Absicherung. Wenn ich meine ich muß mit so einem Ding den Atlantik
überqueren, dann doch bitte mit Begleitboot und nicht immer nach dem Motto: Das Vergnügen für mich und das Risiko der Solidargemeinschaft.


----------



## goeddoek (23. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Was sollte er hier auch schreiben ?

Das er durchaus Erfahrung mit 'nem Seekayak hat ? Das es bereits auf der Hintour technische Probleme mit der Kommunikation gab und seine Begleiter die Lage als unsicher ansahen ?

Warum er sein Paddel nicht gesichert hat ?

> http://www.telegraaf.nl/binnenland/4603560/__Friese_rondt_megatocht_toch_af__.html


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

...so in etwa meinte ich das...


----------



## Ulli3D (23. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Wenn er sich an sein Versprechen hält, dann hat die Nordsee ja zumindest dieses Jahr Ruhe vor ihm :vik:


----------



## Herbynor (24. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Leider war keiner von uns dabei, um das richtig beurteilen zu können. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Artikel etwas zu reisserisch aufgemacht. Wer etwas Erfahrung hat mit dem Seekajakfahren, wird wissen, dass man Reservepaddeln mitführt und vieles mehr. Die Tage habe ich gelesen, dass vier Paddler nach Helgoland gepaddelt sind und kein reisserischer Artikel geschrieben wurde, obwohl in diesem Fall ein sachlicher Artikel angebracht wäre. 
Mfg.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Tut mir leid - aber da fällt mir sachlich nur ein: Wenn ich da Erbe wäre, würde ich einen Antrag auf Entmündigung stellen.
Wenn mann meint, man bekommt ein größeres Gewicht irgendwo im mittleren Körperbereich, weil man irgendwelche "high end adventure events" plant ohne Sicherheitsnetz, dann muß einem auch mal die Rechnung präsentiert werden. Wenn einer von denen mal 3 bis 4 Minuten unter dem Boot paddelt, kann die Krankenkasse, wenn er es dann nicht gleich richtig schafft, 10 Jahre oder länger die höchste Pflegestufe zahlen. Daher fände ich einen gepflegten Entmündigungsantrag von denen, die ggfls. die Zuschschüsse zur Pflege zahlen müßten, angebracht.
Wenn man meint, so etwas machen zu müssen, muß man sich eben ein sicheres Begleitboot chartern. Alles andere ist nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Herbynor (24. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Hallo Dolfin leider Thema verfelt.


----------



## shorty 38 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Wer sich auf See begibt, begibt sich in  Gottes Hand oder wie ich Dolfin nur recht geben kann, in die Hände der Solidargemeinschaft. Der verrückteste norddeutsche Seemann ( Zitat Reinhold Messner) ist aber mit einem Faltboot im Winter um Kap Hoorn gefahren und heißt Arved Fuchs. #q#q#q Gruß Shorty


----------



## Herbynor (24. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Hi Shorty
Du soltest aber auch wissen, dass Reinhold Messmer auf der Tour zum Südpol sein Leben Arvid Fuchs anvertraut hat, und umgekerhrt genauso. Wenn wir beim Kap Horn sind, weiss ich ganz genau, wovon ich hier schreibe, ich glaube Ihr nicht. Wenn man auf das Geschreibsel von solchen Wichtigtuern ( Presse) abfährt, die bei jedem Artikel 50% Sensationsgeilheit drauf schlagen, damit sie ihre Artikel besser verkaufen können, ist man schlecht beraten. Mfg


----------



## goeddoek (24. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Ich wüsste nicht, warum eine holländische Zeitung und die Pressestelle der DGZRS die Unwahrheit schreiben sollten. Ausserdem habe ich in einem niederländischen Blog seinen Bericht gesehen. Der unterscheidet sich vom Inhalt nicht wesentlich. Nur, dass er die Ermahnung seitens der Retter und der im Hafen wartenden Polizei nicht nachvollziehen kann


----------



## Herbynor (24. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Hi goeddoek
Danke für Deine sachliche Richtigstellung. Ich zweifle nicht an, dass es riskant war, das kann ich auch nicht, weil ich nicht dabei war. Nur meine Erfahrung mit der Presse ist nicht die Beste, egal welche. Sensation ist für die Presse das Lebenselexier. Schade das der Paddler nicht selber Stellung hier zu dem Vorfall bezieht. 
Mfg.


----------



## shorty 38 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Hallo Herbynor,

Arved Fuchs und Reinhold Messmer sollen ja heutzutage die "besten Freunde" sein.
Aber mein Respekt gilt der Chilenischen Marine, die die beiden Lebensmüden(Arved Fuchs und Rainer Neuber) für Argentinische Spione hielten und sie 3,5 Stunden mit dem Maschinengewehr im Anschlag auf einem Marineschiff in Schach hielten und sie dann in Pt. Williams erst mal verhörten. 
Welcher normal denkende Mensch kommt denn dort auf die Idee, daß es sich bei den beiden um Kap Hoornies im Faltboot handeln könnte, dazu noch im Winter.
 Gruß Shorty


----------



## Herbynor (25. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Hi Shorty
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du das Buch von Arvid Fuchs gelesen hast. Als A. Fuchs in seinem Buch die Passage der Bahia Nassau beschrieben hat, dass er das Ziel unter Lebensgefahr erreicht hatte. Daraufhin habe ich mit R. Neubert gesprochen, ob er die Bahia Nassau noch mal paddeln würde, kam promt: " warum nicht ". Auch ich wollte ein Buch schreiben über meine Reiseberichte; es interessierte sich niemand dafür, weil ich nicht aufschneiden wollte. Nun wißt ihr die Reise-Presseberichte hoffentlich richtig einzuordnen.   
Herby


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Das ist ja alles schön und gut, mir geht es aber trotzdem gegen den Strich 
das hier wertvolle Ressourcen der DGZRS für so einen unkalkulierbares Risiko 
verschwendet werden.

In Not geraten kann jeder mal, jedoch sollte es auch schön in Relation stehen...


----------



## Herbynor (25. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Ressorcen von der DGZRS dürfen deiner Meinung nach nicht für Paddler genutz werden, sondern für Surfer oder Angelboote, bei denen Motor ausgefallen ist, oder für ach so vernünftige Bellyboat fahrer.
Wenn zwei das gleiche tun, ist es noch lange nicht dasselbe, wahrscheinlich ist ein Angler mehr wert als ein Paddler.
Immer schön fair bleiben, auch wenn es um Ressorcen der DGZRS geht, wobei ich froh bin, dass Du nicht über diese Ressorcen zu entscheiden hast.
Mfg.


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Ich sehe schon einen gewissen Unterschied zwischen angemessenen Fahrzeugen und weniger angemessenen Fahrzeugen. 

Mal so gesehen, ich würde mit meinem nicht ganz leistungsschwachen Motorboot 
niemals so eine Tour fahren wie der Kerle mit seinem Paddelboot vor hatte.

Alles hat seine Berechtigung und sein Terrain, ich habe aber wenig Verständnis dafür 
wenn jemand meint nur um es sich zu beweisen alle anderen schädigt bzw Retter gefährdet.

Dieses Zitat trifft die Sache ganz gut,



> Das Vergnügen für mich und das Risiko der Solidargemeinschaft.



Das wäre ja wie als wenn ich plane mit meiner Karre nach DK rüber zu fahren... 
Bei Vollgas und Ententeich ist das auch nur ne knappe Stunde von Kiel nach Langeland


----------



## Ulli3D (25. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Es geht hier nicht um Angler oder Kajakfahrer, dieser Selbstmörder ist nur exemplarisch für eine Vielzahl von Idioten, die immer wieder mit ungeeigneten Mitteln auf Wasser gehen und dadurch ihr eigenes Leben und auch die Gesundheit derer, die sie retten müssen, riskieren.

Da kann man nach Entschuldigungen suchen, da gibt es keine. Wer sein Paddel verliert und kein Reservepaddel hat der muss damit rechnen, auf Meer hinaus getrieben zu werden. Da hat er die Gefahren, die unsere Vorfahren bei derartigen Abenteuern zu bewältigen hatten, richtig kennen gelernt, was er ja offensichtlich wollte. 

Der Unterschied, hätten unsere Vorfahren sich so fahrlässig verhalten wie er, dann wären es nicht unsere Vorfahren geworden, damals gab es noch keine DGzRS.


----------



## Herbynor (25. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Weil wir bei der Geschichte angekommen sind, möchte ich an die Eskimos erinnern, die ja das Kajak erfunden haben und auch nicht ausgestorben sind. Du meinst wahrscheinlich mit Deinen Ausdrücken, die ich nicht wiederholen möchte, auch Surfer, Anglerboote und Bellyboat. Oder sollte ich welchen jetzt auf die Füsse getreten haben dann war es Absicht.


----------



## Ulli3D (25. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Irgendwie kommt bei mir das gefühl auf, Du bist Holländer und vor kurzer Zeit mal mit 'nem Kajak auf der Nordsee unterwegs gewesen 

Nee, ich mein wirklich alle, die so einen bodenlosen Leichtsinn unternehmen. Die Geschichte ist übrigens von dem "Vollpfosten" selber rein gebracht worden (siehe Telegraph).

Ich erinnere mich noch recht gut an einen Vorfall, bei dem, ich glaub es war im letzten Jahr, ein Angler, sogar Mitglied hier, mit seinem Schlauchbötchen bei schlechtem Wetter auf der Maas unterwegs gewesen und, wie soll es sein, umgekommen. Taucher wurden eingesetzt und er wurde dann nach 1 Woche, bzw. seine Leiche, gefunden. 

Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, was hier im Board an Beileidsbekundungen geschrieben wurde. Kaum jemand hat aber erkannt, dass es gewisse Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gibt, die man auch mit einem Gummibötchen beachten muss, sonst kann das leicht tödlich enden.

Ich hab nun mal Null Verständnis für Selbstmörder, die bei ihrer Tat keine Rücksicht auf ihre (ehemaligen) Mitmenschen nehmen. Wer denkt an den Lokführer, dem so einer vor die Lok springt oder die Polizisten oder Feuerwehrmänner, die sich mit den u. U. nur spärlichen Überresten beschäftigen müssen, den Rettungsschwimmern und -tauchern, die sich jedes Jahr um die Wasserleichen von Schwimmern, die sich selbst überschätzt haben, in Rhein und anderen Flüssen kümmern müssen? Die Liste ließe sich beliebig erweitern. 

Wer in seiner großen Weisheit und Selbstüberschätzung Kosten verursacht, der soll die auch tragen. Das gilt übrigens auch für Extremsportler, Piercinggeschmückte und Co. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was der Einsatz eines Seenotrettungskreuzers kostet, die Fahrt mit einem Rettungswagen zum nächsten Krankenhaus (<< 10 km) kostet rund 1.000 Euronen. Die Rettungsaktion des Kajakfahrers einschließlich seines Rücktransportes dürfte also einen deutlich 5-stelligen Betrag gekostet haben. Das sollte man ihm in Rechnung stellen.

P. S. ich habe fertig :g


----------



## Herbynor (26. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Ulli3D Hi
Du vermutest garnicht so schlecht, nur auf der Nordsee war ich noch nicht und Holländer bin ich auch nicht. Was mich so stört an dieser Sache ist nur, dass die Angler allgemein gern auf Paddler und die Paddler auf Anglern rumhacken. Wenn Surfer oder Bellybootfahrer abgetrieben werden, naja dann war es eben Seenot, die wohl schon öfter aus Seenot geretet werden mußten als Paddler. Du rennst bei mir offene Türen ein mit den Kosten natürlich sollten die zahlen. Trotzdem fände ich es gut, wenn der Verursacher hier zu Wort kommen würde.
MfG.


----------



## goeddoek (26. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Moin Herbynor #h


Da ich Angler und Paddler bin, kann ich schlecht auf den einen oder anderen schimpfen 

Mir geht es darum, dass das Verhalten des Sportsfreunds unverantwortlich ist. Spielt keine Rolle ob Paddler oder BB Angler, der ohne gesicherte Flossen und Weste unterwegs ist.

Durch unvorhersehbare Umstände kann jeder, und sei er noch so gut vorbereitet, kommen - dies hier ist aber 'ne andere Geschichte.

Nichts gegen etwas "Würze" im Leben - aber wer sich durch eine schlecht geplante Tour in Gefahr bringt, soll auch die Kosten tragen, wenn er gerettet wird.


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> I
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch recht gut an einen Vorfall, bei dem, ich glaub es war im letzten Jahr, ein Angler, sogar Mitglied hier, mit seinem Schlauchbötchen bei schlechtem Wetter auf der Maas unterwegs gewesen und, wie soll es sein, umgekommen. Taucher wurden eingesetzt und er wurde dann nach 1 Woche, bzw. seine Leiche, gefunden.
> 
> ...




|good:...


----------



## raubangler (26. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*



Herbynor schrieb:


> ...
> Auch ich wollte ein Buch schreiben über meine Reiseberichte; es interessierte sich niemand dafür, weil ich nicht aufschneiden wollte. Nun wißt ihr die Reise-Presseberichte hoffentlich richtig einzuordnen.
> Herby



dafuer gibt es jetzt ja blogs.
damit hast du eine menge leser aber wenig einkommen....

ich lese z.b. regelmaessig die berichte vom oesterreicher gerhard:
http://gerhardaufsee.blogspot.com/
der schrubbt gerade mit einer neptun22 durch das mittelmeer.

sag' bescheid, wenn deine berichte online sind.
ich bin dein leser. #h


----------



## Herbynor (27. August 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Bodenloser Leichtsinn: Seekajakfahrer kommt knapp mit dem Leben da*

Danke Raubangler
der Tipp mit Gerhards war sehr gut, ich mußte seine Artikel gleich lesen.
Sehr interessant geschrieben, weil ich es aus der Sicht des 
BR Scheininhabers gelesen habe. Danke Herbynor.


----------

